# Spastic in the Car



## Jeff Gasaway (Feb 3, 2011)

Okay, I'll admit, I did very little to introduce my pup to a car. He is now a 16 month old GSD that has great obedience and protection ability, but when I get him in a car its a different story. I was used to the usual jump from one side to the next barking at every single car from previous dogs. However, this one is weird. When we go outside he goes to the back of the Expedition thinking we are going on a ride...tail wagging high so it seems like he's excited to ride. As soon as we get to the field, he's ready to get out and work, but when we get in the car he just can't be still and calm...it's the same crap...(attack every car that drives by or go nuts when anyone is near the car).  I was skeptical of using the e-collar because I didn't want him to associate the car with any negativity. Have you had any issues with the car and what has worked for you? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jeff Gasaway said:


> Okay, I'll admit, I did very little to introduce my pup to a car. He is now a 16 month old GSD that has great obedience and protection ability, but when I get him in a car its a different story. I was used to the usual jump from one side to the next barking at every single car from previous dogs. However, this one is weird. When we go outside he goes to the back of the Expedition thinking we are going on a ride...tail wagging high so it seems like he's excited to ride. As soon as we get to the field, he's ready to get out and work, but when we get in the car he just can't be still and calm...it's the same crap...(attack every car that drives by or go nuts when anyone is near the car). I was skeptical of using the e-collar because I didn't want him to associate the car with any negativity. Have you had any issues with the car and what has worked for you? Thanks for the help.


box or crate


----------



## Jeff Gasaway (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks Joby, I was looking at them on Ray allen. If you have any other ideas on good ones let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

yeah man...get a crate for sure. I never let my boy ride out of the crate in the car. Too many things could happen...like a wreck. Too much money invested in the little guy for a career ending injury, or death.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

I had one client that her dog would go insane in the car. I thought it was anxiety at first, but it wasn't. this dog just really loved the car that much. I worked the dog teaching the down command at a very high level around every distraction possibe. Then the approach to the car had to be calm and relaxed. Did baby steps teaching the dog that we went nowhere in an excited state. to make a long story short, put the dog in a down near the truck, then down closer and closer. Let the dog get in, call him out and back down. Once we were in the truck the dog was taught that it had be be down. If he was down he was able to calm down. It takes a little work but this is what worked for a dog that really loved going for a ride.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

You train on the table and dont know how to keep a dog in a car? just wondering.


----------



## Jeff Gasaway (Feb 3, 2011)

Mike Scheiber said:


> You train on the table and dont know how to keep a dog in a car? just wondering.


Sorry Mike, that's my dog working with a master trainer. I will not do table work personally because I know I do not have the knowledge for anything like that yet. However, he does like it and will sometimes jump on it and start barking waiting for a decoy...it's funny to watch. Anyway, I know how to transport a dog and figured whether its a crate or not the dog should carry the same obedience in the car. My brother is a K9 officer and his previous dog was a spazz in the car too. I was just inquiring about any new thoughts from more experienced trainers. Thanks.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Could have him lay down on the floor of the vehicle,he will not be tempted by the sights around him. I have seen 90lb GSD curl up in passenger seat foot area without a problem and ride everywhere like that, staying down there on command while the owner went about his business out of the vehicle.sucks if you are the passenger though 

I also knew a guy many years ago who's dog would happily jump in the trunk of his car and lay down in a blanketed trunk well, and ride for hours like that. Pop the trunk he came out, pop it open he jumped back in, lays down..probably not a great idea these days though


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jeff Gasaway said:


> Sorry Mike, that's my dog working with a master trainer. I will not do table work personally because I know I do not have the knowledge for anything like that yet. However, he does like it and will sometimes jump on it and start barking waiting for a decoy...it's funny to watch. Anyway, I know how to transport a dog and figured whether its a crate or not the dog should carry the same obedience in the car. My brother is a K9 officer and his previous dog was a spazz in the car too. I was just inquiring about any new thoughts from more experienced trainers. Thanks.


Ive seen some stupid cop dogs and don't know if I'd put a bullet in my head or the dogs first if I had to listen to that shit. No excuse for that stupid shit no matter who the dog is and what job they have except when the lites come on any way even then I wouldn't let crazy shit get out of hand.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I hate that crap too..I have ridden with a few people that let their dogs act like fools like that...gets real old real fast...
I am very glad the dog I have is "usually" as quiet as a church mouse in the car..


----------



## Jeff Gasaway (Feb 3, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> I hate that crap too..I have ridden with a few people that let their dogs act like fools like that...gets real old real fast...
> I am very glad the dog I have is "usually" as quiet as a church mouse in the car..


I agree totally, as for my brother, it really wasn't his fault, the dog was like that from another department and was a transfer so he just had to suck it up until he could finally get a new dog. I have been searching for a nice transport crate, but just haven't bought one yet because some of them are expensive..(at least for me anyway). I will keep my eyes out for a used one though. Thanks guys for the help!!


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

crate crate crate.. or a crate. Look into Susan Garret's crate games, your dog sounds like he would be an excellent contender to learn that stuff.

How can you put in all that time and effort to train your dog on the field yet completely ignore car training? And it's such a simple thing too if you start when they're young. Dog goes in a crate, throw in a bone, done. If his obedience is good, can't you just tell him to down/stay in the back seat/floor? The car isn't some magical anti obedience zone. 

If you don't want to spend the money on a new crate, look for a used one. You'd be surprised how many people just get rid of them. I've gotten a bunch of large and xlarge crates for free. 

What you're describing would drive me absolutely nuts, I would be quite tempted to kill a dog like that. There are times and places when they can be jack asses but not in the car while driving.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Yep, spastic in the car is a dealbreaker, but I never have that problem cause it's part of basic fundamental puppy foundation work, my dogs come out of the car like tasmanian devils but once I put them in and latch the door they are serene and secure as hippies at a greatful dead concert

OP: without a crate this isnt even a conversation worth having


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah this is just nuts to me. I have NEVER had a dog that was a spaz in the car. I do see it all the time though, with cars driving by or passing on the road. Can't see why anyone would even want to take a dog that acts that way anywhere. I have had dogs that I started as pups in the car and other dogs, either accuired as adults or just didn't have a dog friendly car to teach them in. Either way, I didn't put up with any crap. It's get in, settle in and shut up until we get where we are going. 

Never had a dog that wanted to jump on, attack or bark at every passing car, but like I said, I have seen many a dog like that in the back of pickups or inside cars. I have had dogs that love going, others that don't care and a couple that don't really like the car, but they all load up and behave. I don't care whether a dog wants to stand, sit or sleep, as long as they aren't back and forth too much or barking in the car. Never had to put any "special car OB" just teach a few rules, no jumping over the seats and basic stuff. I would probably have no use for a car nut, he'd probably show some weird issues in other areas, before the car ever became a problem.


----------



## Anne Wilson (Aug 14, 2007)

crate for your safety and the dog's safety.

Once saw this on a site - granted they're selling restraint harness, but it makes the point.
http://www.ruffrider.com/pet_safety1.html


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I expect the same manners in the car as I do in the house. Jack is the dog I picked for my truck dog and he goes with mema lot in cool weather. I notice that he is just starting to come unraveled if there is another dog in a car or on the street. Didn't do anything the first couple of times while I thought about it. Now I know what I am going to do because he normally listemns well. I got to get his undivided attention next time. I am going to reach over there and grab an ear and pull him over to me with a very loud correction. If that doesn't do it, I am going to use marker training and timing is everything. I am going to grab the ear, pull him to me, and time a quick paste to the chops(the marker) to go with the *NO* I will put an end to this in short order. I just have to get his undivided attention no matter how wound up he is at the moment. Oh, this behavior started after a car, with a dog, pulled up next to me and the people let the dog go beserk, hanging halfway out the window. Then Jack decided he should eat that one and now he is pulling the same sh!t.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I've found the ecollar to be the best for this with adult dogs . Both my K9s were nuts in the back . With the first I tried a few things , one being crawling in the backseat with him and having a long talk . Nothing worked until I started tapping the brakes and bouncing him off the divider in the squad . It took a few times but he finally figured out barking means meeting the steal cage . 

This didn't work with my current dog , just pisses him off and he barks more . I'd try the crate first . Not seeing what tempts him to bark might work . Otherwise the ecollar is the only thing I've seen that work consistanly . It's tough getting a well timed , meaningful correction on an adult dog while you are driving . The ecollar is the only thing I've found that could .


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

"It's tough getting a well timed , meaningful correction on an adult dog while you are driving ."

Jim is on the money here. You don't want to total a $30,000 dollar vehicle to give your dog a correction. A shock collar is a great idea and if you need one to train a dog you probably own one. I can't see spending $500 bucks for a simple correction if you don't....and I don't own one myself. First you gotta be smarter than the dog. You know the problem that needs correcting so find a place where there are dogs and no traffic. By a dog park, ranch house, etc where you can easily, and safely take care of the problem. That is the main reason I didn't grab the dog when he came unglued. I was in heavy traffic and the dog is 30" tall. Traffic isn't the ideal lace to do this by any means.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> "It's tough getting a well timed , meaningful correction on an adult dog while you are driving ."
> 
> Jim is on the money here. You don't want to total a $30,000 dollar vehicle to give your dog a correction. A shock collar is a great idea and if you need one to train a dog you probably own one. I can't see spending $500 bucks for a simple correction if you don't....and I don't own one myself. First you gotta be smarter than the dog. You know the problem that needs correcting so find a place where there are dogs and no traffic. By a dog park, ranch house, etc where you can easily, and safely take care of the problem. That is the main reason I didn't grab the dog when he came unglued. I was in heavy traffic and the dog is 30" tall. Traffic isn't the ideal lace to do this by any means.


There is also a difference between always having a dog within reach to give a correction . Some vehicles are easy others like the back of an Expedition or squad car with a divider makes that tough . I never had a problem with my personal dogs in my personal vehicle for that reason because I was in a pickup truck, even driving was fairly easy .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Nothing worked until I started tapping the brakes and bouncing him off the divider in the squad . It took a few times but he finally figured out barking means meeting the steal cage .


This is how I taught my sons to stop taking their seat belts off. It's effective, even when they face plant into the back of my seat. Worked a lot better than yelling at them to put their seat belts back on and sit down.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

LMAO. Ashley, I thought you were going to say you put shock collars on them.

Jim, I drive a PU and the dog is always sitting on the passenger side in easy reach. It would be pretty tough in the back of a patrol vehicle with a baracade. One thing about power windows though, the couple of times he has thrown a fit he learned to keep is head in the truck and not make a complete fool out of us so I know this is going to be an easy fix.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff , keep us updated on how you fix it . Good luck .


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> box or crate


I'd suggest NOT a wire crate. If you're involved in a crash, the wires can snap and impale the dog. I use the PetMate Furarri crates. I can fit two of them (350 and 450) in the back of the MDX.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Load the dog up in the car or truck. In the driveway or parking lot wherever. Work with the dog while its sitting still. He just needs to know what you expect him to do while in the vehicle. Start with no distractions..then gradually add distractions. I have done it with lots of dogs. Just like any other training it takes time and effort. I can't stand a freaking dog acting an ass in a vehicle. We also train NOT to bark at every thing that moves. You can take it as far as you want in time. Spend LOTS of time in the car sitting in the driveway. Or be lazy and throw a crate in there LOL!!


----------



## Adam Wilson (1 mo ago)

You need to choose covers for transporting dogs in the car in the trunk after reading the reviews, instructions for use and based on the model of the car.


----------

